

Tesla D: New P85D will go from 0-60 in under 3 seconds - jrnkntl
http://electrek.co/2014/10/09/tesla-d-new-p85d-will-go-from-0-60-in-under-3-seconds-unofficially-to-put-it-in-land-of-supercars/

======
josefresco
The sub-3-second-to-60 club includes some very amazing cars, from the
'accessible' Chevrolet Corvette Z06 to the go-cart on steroids KTM X-Bow to
the exotic and expensive Koenigsegg Agera R.

Typically these times require the right tires, and track conditions so I'll be
eager to see some real-world benchmarking.

~~~
bradleyland
A sub-3.0s 0-60 time would be phenomenal, but it's important to note that the
Tesla is AWD. An AWD car gets to 60 MPH in a way that is very different than
some of the other cars mentioned. The additional traction of AWD reduces the
time required to get to 30 MPH by a half-second (or more), which is
substantial at this level of performance. This tends to be the area where
quick AWD cars make up ground on the otherwise superior performing
competition.

I don't mean to diminish the accomplishment, but more to provide context.
Judging a car's acceleration performance by 0-60 time is a very limited means
of evaluation. The least, you'd want to look at is 0-60 MPH as well as quarter
mile elapsed time and trap speed.

